# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Craig GOLIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUGE ASS DUDE!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!

## jergens007

Here is craig golias! Huge ass guy!!! Better watch out!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DeadlyD

Holy sh*t dude!!! Mega arms and chest!!!

----------


## DeadlyD

Is he pro?

----------


## JimmySidewalk

nahh, he just fvcks tranny

----------


## davvidgoliath

Wow!

----------


## Turkish Juicer

63 350 lb off season.

One thing you should all know about Craig ''Goliath'' GOLIAS is that he has not figured out how not to loose his size drastically while cutting, as he often admits to this as a big problem himself. 

He might have the genetics of true freak, however, he is kind of a meat head and hence has not figured out to get himself a nutritionist for his contest preps. 

Again, I have not yet come across with a competitive BB who looses size like Craig does while cutting (he literally becomes a different person), and I am certain he will never make a good name for himself as a pro unless he finds his way out of this loophole.

----------


## Porky

> nahh, he just fvcks tranny


thats what the dude likes so what?

he is fuggin huge , i wonder what the hell his cycles look like? im guessing alot of d-bol

----------


## jergens007

> nahh, he just fvcks tranny


How do you know he likes trannys??? no need to hate.... his girlfriend is hot!! hot model with big fake ass and tits.... all men wants a piece of her ass!!!

----------


## tcw

Dude's a Freak of Nature. Reminds me of that idiot who got busted...Greg Valintino.

I'm betting this Golliath dude does spot injections....big time.

----------


## slfmade

The guy is big, but I don't see his "huge ass" lol

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> How do you know he likes trannys??? no need to hate.... his girlfriend is hot!! hot model with big fake ass and tits.... all men wants a piece of her ass!!!


He likes the trannys. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.T2VZg5huHHg

And most of his pics are photoshopped.

----------


## Sicko

Yikes!! Question is... If the guy has a total sex change operation, boob job and takes estrogen therapy and looks sexy.....does it make you gay to have vaginial sex with "her" ??

----------


## keep fightin

I'm a photographer by trade and we frequently have contests to spot the "shopped images" unfortunately I suspect a bit of artistic licence here, but I hope i'm wrong. notice the white line of equipment in foto # 3?, it clearly curves from vertical at the intersection of his right triceps, a dead give away in foto judging. Foto #6 is tricky, the lines of his right bi,tri look clean while his left arm has a degree of blurriness, other factors might cause this but i'm skeptical, not a hater just sayin some lack of consistency, that right arm in #6 does look huge and legit so who knows? 


















e

----------


## wmaousley

I still have a hard time believeing the chick in the pic is a tranny. We can thank Nik Richi for this rumor.

----------


## Porky

> Yikes!! Question is... If the guy has a total sex change operation, boob job and takes estrogen therapy and looks sexy.....does it make you gay to have vaginial sex with "her" ??


you would be gay not to have vaginal sex with "her" . the guy became a girl so is no longer a guy . case closed

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Bullshitt man. I wouldnt fvck a tranny. There are so many super hot chicks in this world for every taste and preference a man could have. And you choose to have sex with a former man. That's just sick in my opinion. Only someone with issues would do that, or someone who couldnt get the real deal, as in a real woman. 

Its just like wanting a lamborghini but you dont have the money for it, so you buy a replica and try to pass it on as the real deal. Good luck with that. 

Men are built like men, women like women. You can have all the plastic surgery in the world, but a trained eye could still spot you out. There are some things you simply cannot change because its against nature. Just look at those videos on youtube with guys doing shots to become girls. Its just sick.

But who am i to judge. Each to his own. If you like trannies, then that's you, fine by me. I'm personally disgusted by such things.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> you would be gay not to have vaginal sex with "her" . the guy became a girl so is no longer a guy . case closed


To each his own. You can have the trannys, just more hot chics that didn't use to have a dick for me.

----------


## Porky

> To each his own. You can have the trannys, just more hot chics that didn't use to have a dick for me.



i like em all so theres not going to be extra hot girls if i get my dirty hands on em.

----------


## gearbox

why does it look like synthol all over the place. I do not mean to bag on him at all. just the way everything pops

----------


## PurpleOnes

He is big but if he can't get into condition then no pro card for him. He is abusing roids pretty hard ,so hopefully he wont mess rest of his life.
I think he is also using synthol a lot.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> you would be gay not to have vaginal sex with "her" . the guy became a girl so is no longer a guy . case closed


Someone's ****ed a tranny!!!!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Bullshitt man. I wouldnt fvck a tranny. There are so many super hot chicks in this world for every taste and preference a man could have. And you choose to have sex with a former man. That's just sick in my opinion. Only someone with issues would do that, or someone who couldnt get the real deal, as in a real woman. 
> 
> Its just like wanting a lamborghini but you dont have the money for it, so you buy a replica and try to pass it on as the real deal. Good luck with that. 
> 
> Men are built like men, women like women. You can have all the plastic surgery in the world, but a trained eye could still spot you out. There are some things you simply cannot change because its against nature. Just look at those videos on youtube with guys doing shots to become girls. Its just sick.
> 
> But who am i to judge. Each to his own. If you like trannies, then that's you, fine by me. I'm personally disgusted by such things.


Sounds like you need to hang out with a few to realize they aren't freaks - they are just people trying to have a normal life, fit in and have relationships. They didn't choose the easiest path, but they are doing what they need to do to sort out their lives. Are some of them a mess? Sure, but so are a lot of "normal" people.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

You got me wrong. I have absolutely no problem with trannies, and gay people as human beeings. I know some of them are quite good friends and are very ok people. I was just pointing out that i would never fvck a tranny, a former man. I'm not hating on anybody regardless of their "niche" if i may say so, or beliefs. As i said, each to his own.

The above subject was not about hating trannies or gays or such things, it was of a sexual nature, of sexual preference.
I dont mind talking to them the same as to any other person, but when it comes to sexual themes, it really is strange for me and something that would strongly repulse me.

----------


## FONZY007

> How do you know he likes trannys??? no need to hate.... his girlfriend is hot!! hot model with big fake ass and tits.... all men wants a piece of her ass!!!


The girl is a tranny lol

----------


## wmaousley

> The girl is a tranny lol


Can you prove it? Do you know her personally? Have you slept with her/him????

----------


## stocky121

> why does it look like synthol all over the place. I do not mean to bag on him at all. just the way everything pops


not to hate either but when i looked at the photos thats the first thing i thought

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> You got me wrong.


Understood.  :Smilie:

----------


## wmaousley

> Someone's ****ed a tranny!!!!


Just noticed who was in your avatar, they are some fine growers.

----------


## 1981

huge

----------


## ironbeck

I personally think he looks absurd.

----------

